# Hows this for an organic mix?



## Jman (Jun 15, 2009)

peat, mushrom compost, vermiculit, perlite, organic soil, dolomite lime, and bat guano that is N rich.  Can anyone help me to figure out the ratios?  I will be transplanting clones into this mix in 5 gal buckets.  Any help would be cool, and appreciate:hubba:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 15, 2009)

if it were me id maybe do something like this for a 5g bucket:
50% organic soil
20% perlite & vermiculite
15% shroom compost (screen out large bark)
15% peat
1/4 cup lime
1/4 cup guano

hope this helps jman. whatever you do i wouldnt go over 30% perl/vermic no nute value just fluff factor. which is want u want just dont over do it.

peace

DFW


----------



## Jman (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks doc, hey I also got this bio-tone by espoma it has alot of the micro whatevers in it you know.......the microbes for the soil, would it be a good idea to add that or would it be to hot?  It has a nute value of 4-3-3


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 15, 2009)

i know of the company but not the fert. if you want to kick em in the pants w/ trace minerals id look @ a product called adzomite. its derived from leonardite found in utah & other bordering states & it kicks arse. id maybe use 1/2 the rec app rate of your bio-tone seeing how it has npk to it.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 16, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> i know of the company but not the fert. if you want to kick em in the pants w/ trace minerals id look @ a product called adzomite. its derived from leonardite found in utah & other bordering states & it kicks arse. id maybe use 1/2 the rec app rate.



Just thought I'd chime in as I think you had a typo doc...  I love the stuff too and it's spelled "Azomite." What application rate do you use for a 5 gal pot doc?  I haven't used it in pots before, only outdoors with veggies when I lived out west and a neighbor let me try some and I've been sold ever since.  I think they rate I've heard is 1 tsp/gal of soil...   About all I could find online searching was that people tended to use about a 'small handful' and top dress around a plant outdoors and work it in.  How much would you suggest using in pots?

Oh... it's pretty cheap too...  I only ordered a small 2 lb bag as that's going to last my closet grow quite a while and I thought I'd check some local garden centers to see if anyone local carries it for future grows as the shipping is always expensive with heavy bags of powder.  My 2 lb bag was only $5.95 and almost exactly that for shipping so the total was $12.06 shipped to my door.

You can find it here:

hXXp://www.wheatgrasskits.com/azomite.htm?cxc=1309919

Peace!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 16, 2009)

hey dirty. yeah i combined two product names together, sorry. adzsum plus is the brand i used. you really cant o.d. w/ the stuff. ive used 1 cup in a 3g pot b4. so maybe 1.5c in a 5g bucket.

Application Guide
AZOMITE® For Plants	AZOMITE®  should be applied with compost, humus, manures, or other fertilizers to provide additional levels of nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium. AZOMITE® *WILL NOT BURN PLANTS*. 
Field Crops: 	Generally, apply 500 lbs initially followed by an annual maintenance level of 200 lbs per acre. Titration studies report more AZOMITE®  is better.  While not justified for most field crops, certain high value crops may warrant initial application up to 2 tons per acre.
Vegetables and Flowers:	When preparing the soil, use AZOMITE®  at the rate of   1 lb per 10 sq ft.   If in rows, mix with the seed or starter plant and apply at the rate of 1 lb per 25 ft of row.  If bed is established, sprinkle around each plant.
Citrus and Other Trees:	Soil pH should be 6.5 or lower. Apply annually to all trees on ground surface under the drip line at the rate of  1 to 5 pounds, depending on the tree size. Double the application for decline or blight stricken trees.
Grapes, Roses and Shrubs	Apply 1/2 lb. to 1 lb. to the soil around each plant and lightly till into soil.
Lawns:	For new lawns, rake in 1 lb per 10 sq ft of seed bed. For established lawns, broadcast 1 lb per 30 sq ft before watering.
House Plants: 	Mix 1 teaspoon per 2 inch pot diameter with potting soil before planting. Give 1 teaspoon quarterly thereafter.

AZOMITE® for Livestock	Dairy, Beef, Swine, Sheep, Horses, and Poultry including broilers, layers and turkeys.
 	For livestock on a prepared feed diet, we generally recommend adding AZOMITE®  at 1/2% (10 pounds per ton) of the total feed mix.  A maximum of  2%  (40 pounds per ton) may be added in accordance with good feed manufacturing or feeding practices.  We recommend adding 2-4 ounces of AZOMITE®  to the daily rations of horses and dairy cows.
Note: Shrimp grown in Thailand adding AZOMITE®   at 1% showed a significant increase in weight gain

Approved for Organic Applications	AZOMITE® is listed by the Organic Materials Review Institute (OMRI) for use in organic production, and it is approved in the U.S. National Organic Program under sections 205.203(d) for plants, and 205.237(a) for livestock, and Halal approved by IFANCA.

Safe	A series of research studies have been completed which serve to confirm that AZOMITE® is safe. Although there are a few natural contaminates, they all fall safely within the guidelines established by the American Feed Control Officials and Fertilizer guidelines. Click here for a Material Safety Data Sheet


----------



## Jman (Jun 17, 2009)

Whats up Doc?  LOL  O.K. so I put together my soil mixture(like you recommended), and it is nice and fluffy.  The only thing is, the drainage isn'y as good as I would like.  What should I add?  More perlite?  Any advice would help.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 17, 2009)

i would bump up your peat & perlite. adding no more than 25-30% perlite in total volume of your mix. if you can get some humic acid this will aid in making your compost more airy & sworming w/ goodness.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 17, 2009)

I didnt read past mush compost.

i bought a bag of it once... it was full of 4 inch long MULCH, a bit of 'dirt', torn bits of plastic.. sand.. cardboard!?!

then i had an enormous fungus gnat problem for months which hermed several crops and trashed all the dirt it touched.
i also had a rizemorphic strain of mushroom growing out of every drain hole and under the shade3d areas near the stem base of my plants. after you watered it there was about .5" of Mulch on top!

if you do use it, make sure it is a good brand, organically produced, is sterile(in theory all mush dirt should be), and comes in a dry hermetically sealed bag.

In theory, when you produce mushroom compost the mushroom and bacterial activity heats the host dirt to about 180f, killing seeds bugs and spores. but the kind sold at home bepot must be produced by people eating the mushrooms. i dont even have dirt that crappy outside.


----------

